# VW Recaro interior pics for Tankman!



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

Here you go dude! 
To Everyone! I formally apologize for the non cleanliness of my cars. This never happens but I try not to leave my house right now because of allergies. And where I live the pollen is HORRIBLE!







Anyways
*Here are the dirty pics!* 
























































This is my Jetta, my nicer car at the present time! I hope you like it.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: VW Recaro interior pics for Tankman! (PhunkFX)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: VW Recaro interior pics for Tankman! (PerL)*

I luv those seats .. look sooo perfect in there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: VW Recaro interior pics for Tankman! (PhunkFX)*

Lookin good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: VW Recaro interior pics for Tankman! (MFZERO)*

That looks really nice for a 200k+ mile Jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Are those the seats out of the 4k?


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: VW Recaro interior pics for Tankman! (yumyjagermiester)*

No emre I have 2 sets! And that 200k mile jetta is more bad ass than you know!


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: VW Recaro interior pics for Tankman! (PhunkFX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhunkFX* »_No emre I have 2 sets! And that 200k mile jetta is more bad ass than you know!









i think that we need some engine shots after saying that.....


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: VW Recaro interior pics for Tankman! (MyAudiGoFast)*

wow phunk thanx alot man. those look awsome in the car. how much would seat like that cost anyways?.
also youre guage faces. my bro got some look same(square) have you rounded tehm off yet by painting or anything? i want to get some but want them round.
p.s. friggin awsome jetta too


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: VW Recaro interior pics for Tankman! (the tankman cometh)*

due put the momo in the 4k









and i see you love youre speakers huh


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: VW Recaro interior pics for Tankman! (the tankman cometh)*

The steering wheel? NO NO NO! ONLY Audi origonal parts go in my 4000q! I have a RS2 wheel on the way for it! Yippy!








Oh and its a sparco!


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: VW Recaro interior pics for Tankman! (PhunkFX)*

Where are you getting your [email protected] wheel from? Biting my style I see.








Note, not really an RS2 wheels, but practically the same, the RS2 has a small badge on the bottom spoke. I sold this wheel last week ot a friend to get a Real S2 wheel with the badge. Ebay.de Rulz my a$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: VW Recaro interior pics for Tankman! (yumyjagermiester)*

an s2 wheel eh. is that the 3 spoke with the rings in the middle and i belive either a black or aluminum rong around the middle? i see it all the time but its called an audi sport wheel. and looks lke it has an airbag


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

i got a porsche wheel in mt car


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: VW Recaro interior pics for Tankman! (PhunkFX)*

Phunk, Im starting to regret giving you the s4 knob, it grew on me after you put it in the 4kq, want to trade for uhh, this nice wooden stock 4kq knob?


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

Emre, you are a dumba$$, I'm not biting your style. If I reacall, who came to who about learning about audi's? Didnt you sell your wheel also? You gotta stop bein so cocky.


_Modified by PhunkFX at 12:53 PM 5-17-2003_


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

Agreed!


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

But I do like Emre's car and the steering wheel!


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

yes i do agree emre is dumb, but at least he has a german car worth more then ours hahaha its true haha. and it would smoke our cars to hahaha. and although the jetta has every modification possible those electric wheel chairs at hanaford might be faster


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*

I dont get how a dude can be so cocky about a stock ass 12 year old car that hasnt run right since he got it.. doesnt make sense to me.. Guess he just got tha a-hole gene


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*

Don't hate the player hate the game, and it's more like 13 years old







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Some pepole just take jokes http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*

Easy guys.
So back on topic, do the Mk 2 Recaro seat bases fit the 4K tracks?


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No, slight modifying is needed. Which btw, Phunk... how much time did that take? I got A2 seats that need to go in soon!


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (snowj7)*

How much mod is needed? What kind of modding? 
I want sportier seats in my CGT, any cheap recomendations?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (- GT style -)*

You can usually get these Recaros (I have a set actually) for a $300-$400. BTW, did you try mounting the matching rear Mk 2 seats in the car? 
I just bought a Type 81 4KQ and haven't picked it up yet. I do have a rear seat that came with my Recaros. Once the thing is in the garage, I'll check it out.


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The rear seat won't fit in the coupe or 4k. But I believe the frames of the A2 seats have to be bent in a little bit to fit in the track.


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (snowj7)*

rickys dad can do it hes the best v mechanic in thenortheast like superman but he doesnt like to work on ****ty worthless cars


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_rickys dad can do it hes the best vw mechanic in the northeast like superman but he doesnt like to work on ****ty worthless cars

This is true.


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*

genius.... pure genius.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

This is true again. How do you think I have nice cars... money? NO!


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

yeahc i need money for my car.
im hopein the movie therter will hire me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

Money, I just have to do lots of yard work for the old man. As you can see, the lawn needs mowing, guess what i'll be doing this weekend??? LOL


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

so punk do you know of any way to get the white guage faces so they are circular? is painting a good option or would carbon fiber lay over work better


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

ricky u dont do any yard work


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_ricky u dont do any yard work 

I'm supposed to do yard work bover. Time for you be quiet now.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

haha yardwork blows


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

Its different when you do it in your own yard. Bump for some excellent seats. Anyone know how similar typ89 seats are to the typ85? I'd love to do something about the seats in my Coupe someday


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Haiku Master)*

I tried type 89 seats, they didnt fit and they looked really bad, lol. IMO the recaros are much much better!


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

Agreed! Typ89 seats aren't great at all! I was looking more for the similarity between typ85 and typ89 so I could perhaps in the future go to Recaros - I'd actually love some manual-adjust leather corrado seats (which fit MkII applications as well)
You say the tracks are not compatible?


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

anythings capatible with a lil skill and time maybe a lil money here and there lol


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

Thanks for the help on that one, cleared things up considerably!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Haiku Master)*

Ha! The recarros pictured here are mine! Sad what happened to the car, but it's a bonus for me!


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (duandcc)*

so u got em from phunk?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

Yes, I have agreed to purchase them. They are a bit more expensive than most of the others I've seen but they are "premodded" to fit an Audi and PH is going to help me insrtall them, all I have to do is get of to NY to pick them up. Well worth the extra $$ fopr the seats & hotel room IMHO.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (duandcc)*

Comming up alone or with the misses?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*

Hightly likely that Cheryl will be joining me. PH said he's trying to get some other VW & Audi owners to come over and do a BBQ after the seat install.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (duandcc)*

Sounds like a good time to me!


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

If you need help in making arrangements to stay the are a few nice B&B's around the area














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*

I would LOVE some recomendations on a nice place to stay, either a B&B or an upscale hotel (like one where I can get a room with a hottub maybe)...


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (duandcc)*

Hm... I'll take a look around for one!


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: VW Recaro interior pics for Tankman! (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_Where are you getting your [email protected] wheel from? Biting my style I see.








Note, not really an RS2 wheels, but practically the same, the RS2 has a small badge on the bottom spoke. I sold this wheel last week ot a friend to get a Real S2 wheel with the badge. Ebay.de Rulz my a$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Could you post a pic of your Audi Coupe Quattro? I'm curious to see if it's the body style my sister wants?


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

go to http://www.audiworld.com go the model guide and go to historical and look for the coupe quattro the coup gt is another car entirely kinda well the cq was made starting late 80's early 90's


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: VW Recaro interior pics for Tankman! (Schraml MotorSports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schraml MotorSports* »_
Could you post a pic of your Audi Coupe Quattro? I'm curious to see if it's the body style my sister wants? 

Coupe GT:








90 Coupe quattro:


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: VW Recaro interior pics for Tankman! (duandcc)*

That bottom Coupe is actually an S2, but same idea







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

still both gourgeus cars


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

OK, Cheryl is def. coming up with me. We are taking off Friday Oct 3 to drive up so we'll have all day Saturday to work ont hecars and do the GTG, then drive home Sunday with the new seats installed...


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (duandcc)*

awesome! sounds like its going to be fun!


----------

